# Exercise



## Phips1234 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi. I am after some advice for my mum. She has type 1 diabetes and was diagnosed in May 2021 although it is suspected that she had had it for a very long time.
Since finding out about the diabetes my mum has lost most of her mobility. Struggles to walk from the living room to the kitchen, had to buy her a wheelchair etc. I have tried to get her to move but she can't, what more can I do? Why is her mobility so bad? She doesn't do anything around the house now, everything is left to me and my dad. She is also waiting for a bone density scan to see if she has osteoporosis and a neurology scan as her legs shake terrible. Any advice would be really appreciated as I feel like I am losing my mum and she is only 69.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 10, 2022)

Welcome to the forum
You are in a difficult position in that by trying to encourage her, she may see it as 'nagging' so finding something she can do to build her muscle strength as the more she does nothing the less she will be able to do.
The NHS has some sitting exercises which may be suitable and Diabetes UK also has some an exercise program to help people move more.
Having her diabetes well managed is important and a proper diagnosis as to what is causing her mobility issues. I assume  her doctor is  aware of this as she is having tests but there may be some medication to help if it is pain related.
She may also benefit from some physiotherapy.
Don't forget the family or she may qualify for attendance allowance or carers benefits which may help to get some assistance in the house.
69 is no age to be where she is.


----------



## Inka (Jul 10, 2022)

Phips1234 said:


> Hi. I am after some advice for my mum. She has type 1 diabetes and was diagnosed in May 2021 although it is suspected that she had had it for a very long time.
> Since finding out about the diabetes my mum has lost most of her mobility. Struggles to walk from the living room to the kitchen, had to buy her a wheelchair etc. I have tried to get her to move but she can't, what more can I do? Why is her mobility so bad? She doesn't do anything around the house now, everything is left to me and my dad. She is also waiting for a bone density scan to see if she has osteoporosis and a neurology scan as her legs shake terrible. Any advice would be really appreciated as I feel like I am losing my mum and she is only 69.



Your mum has Type 1 diabetes rather than Type 2? Is she on insulin? If so, what types, and what is her blood sugar like? Both low and high sugars can cause weakness. Normal blood glucose after having high glucose for ages can also cause people to feel rough.

You say your mum lost most of her mobility following her diabetes diagnosis. Could a change in blood glucose be making her feel strange? Does she have any pain in her legs?


----------

